# WTB: Seiko Stem - 357612



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

*WTB: Seiko Stem - 357612*


View Advert


Looking for the stem for my 6139 pogue, has to be that part no.

Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

jnash



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£9,999,999.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

